# 9 ghost shrimp died in the last 12 hours...



## jrtiberius (Dec 1, 2005)

Hmm… 9 ghost shrimp died in the last 12 hours.
After I saw the first two, I straight away ran the full test on my water. And nothing… less than nothing… my water is perfect on every level. PH, ammonia, nitrite, and GH. I added to things in the last 2 days. One, a small piece of Anacharis, which was quickly consumed by my shrimp. The second was a small plecostomus. Then all hell broke loose and all but one of my shrimp are dead.
I have never seen this before… any ideas?


----------



## Dewmazz (Sep 6, 2005)

What about temp, copper axe: deadly!!) and food? sounds like another shrimp armaggedon...


----------



## Ben Belton (Mar 14, 2004)

Did you make a water change? I have had some turn belly up very quickly after a water change. Older shrimp don't seem to like change.

As a side note, there is an "Invertebrate" forum here. They know a lot over there. Try your question with them.

Good Luck,
Ben


----------



## jrtiberius (Dec 1, 2005)

Could MarOxy be the culpret? When i bring a fish in from the CrapMart, I always give him a bath of maroxy and melafix. I dumped the holding tank water into the tank as it was medicated at that point.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Sorry about your losses.

I can't remember exactly what MarOxy has in it, but I have a very strong suspicion that that was the problem.


----------



## pwrflpills (Jan 10, 2006)

Whoa, small world. I just had the same problem. About 5 shrimp have died in the last 4 days. I've had them for about 2 months and they seemed to be flourishing - females with eggs, swimming comfortably around the tank, etc.

My water is ammonia 0ppm, nitrite 0ppm, nitrate 20ppm, ph 7.2. 

I've added panda cories (2 this weekend, but I'm pretty sure they started dying before that). I've added my plants - some Wentii, a small mondo grass and a anubias nana all in the last 2 weeks.

I have no idea how they could all die. :?


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

jrtiberius said:


> Could MarOxy be the culpret? When i bring a fish in from the CrapMart, I always give him a bath of maroxy and melafix. I dumped the holding tank water into the tank as it was medicated at that point.


Yes. You could have overdose them. Even if the label states they are invert safe, most of these medications will kill shrimp if dose at the amounts stated or above. Never dump water treated with medications on your main tank.


----------



## azn_fishy55 (Jan 6, 2006)

I don't know if this will make a difference but in my experience,gohst shrimp do better in brackish water.My 15 used to be brackish will bumble bee gobies and some brackish adaptable plants and 6 large ghost shrimp.They did good and I had no deaths...except the bumble bee gobies.After that I switched it to freshwater and the shrimp dissappeared adn somen dead bodies were found.HTH


----------



## oceanaqua (Oct 24, 2005)

Make sure you are buying the freshwater variety, I been trick twice by my lfs, they were actually in saltwater or brackish, but since its in a pond its hard to tell. Ask them before you buy, and I MEAN AN EXPERIENCE one.


----------

